# Swimbo



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

So I'm fussing about in the kitchen, my wife is in the other room on her computer. Suddenly she calls out "My name's not swimbo!" I say, in my usual suave and sophisticated manner "Huh?" She says "My name is not Swimbo."

Tunrs out she had finally gotten around to looking at my post in the recipe forum for the shrimp and sausage soup. I mention her in the notes, with a parenthetical SWMBO after her name. She'd not seen that particular acronym before, She Who Must Be Obeyed. Cute.


mjb.


----------

